

Show HN: On Demand Promotional T-Shirt Printing for your Company - jmonegro
http://companytee.com

======
liam_
Not much to look at here. What is the pricing model? Do you have pictures of
previous shirts you've printed? What brand are the shirts?

Screen printing one shirt is very expensive and impractical at remotely
reasonable prices. I'm very interested in the concept and I'm looking forward
to seeing more. Not sure if you've looked into it, but CAD-cut heat transfer
vinyl can emulate a screen print pretty convincingly and comes in a plethora
of colors. Would definitely suit the one-off nature and for a period of time
it is what Spreadshirt (and others) were using when people ordered low
quantities of simple designs.

~~~
jmonegro
Yeah - we're just starting and moving slowly. We're figuring out a lot of the
stuff on the go (brand, price point).

We really want to make things simple so ideally we'll pick one brand of tees,
and one single price per tee, regardless of size and color. We have some idea
of what it's going to be but don't want to set anything in stone since this
could all change.

~~~
liam_
Well, I'm looking forward to seeing the progress. Good luck!

------
WanderingEnder
What is the printing process, I checked all the tabs and wasn't able to find
out anything about types of printing available, resolution, number of colors,
or anything else.

~~~
jmonegro
Hi - we're just starting out and moving forward slowly but I'll try to answer
your questions:

\- We use a standard screen printing process: we'll start out with printing
your logo or image on the front of the tee. We may do more custom stuff later.
We can print any color. We're starting with a batch of white, black, dark
grey, light grey, and dark blue tees in all sizes (youth - XXL), but we can do
custom colors on request.

